# S3-RS3 2004-5



## Nautiliux_vag (Mar 6, 2003)

"_The new Audi A3 will offer five new engines, three petrol & two diesel, including tax busting 2.0 ltr fsi. and Euro4 2.0 ltr tdi. Audi plan a 280ps v6 S3, to be followed by a blistering 350ps twin turbo RS3 Model.The S3 is expected to be presented in October 2004, which will have a 280 bhp strong 3.2 liter V6. But the superlative will be the RS3, which will have biturbo-charged V6 offering 350 bhp and is expected at the end of 2005.
The 3-doors A3 is the first to come and is likely to be presented in April. Half a year later, the 5-doors version will be presented as well. As you can see, there are big differences between the 3-doors version and the 5-doors version. The 3-doors still has a somewhat conservative design while the 5-doors is far more progressive: it's entirely Audi New Style. Audi wants to have a face of its own, just like BMW's "kidneys" and Mercedes' star. Although already revealed with this A3, the A6 will have the scoop of having this conspicuous grill as the A6 is about to be presented in March. All future Audi-models are about to have this new grill, which has been designed by Walter de'Silva. The new A3 will be broader, taller and lower. It is built on a new platform with a 6.5 cm longer wheelbase, which will be shared with the VW Golf V. The resulting gain in space benefits the rear passengers in full. 
The 5-doors A3, that will be called Avant or Sportbreak, looks more flashy end has some resemblances to a small SUV. The S3 is expected to be presented in October 2004, which will have a 280 bhp strong 3.2 liter V6. But the superlative will be the RS3, which will have biturbo-charged V6 offering 350 bhp and is expected at the end of 2005. In 2007, the 3-doors A3 will be equipped with the new grill as well. 
Moreover, Audi will offer the DSG gearbox in the new Audi A3, which has been developed by VW. DSG stands for Direct Shift Gearbox and is able to shift very rapidly. The DSG can be operated manually as well. The new A3 will be offered with the following engines: an 102 bhp 1.6 litre, an 125 bhp 1.8 litre, an 150 bhp 2.0 litre, an 180 bhp 2.0 litre turbo charged and an 220/241 bhp V6 3.2 litre engine. Diesel engines available are the 100 bhp 1.9 liter and the 136/161 bhp 2.0 liter TDI engine. 

The new A3 at a glance:
- 3.2-litre V6, 177 kW (241 bhp), 320 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h: app 6.7 s; top speed app. 245 km/h (from mid-2003 onwards) 
- 2.0-litre FSI, 110 kW (150 bhp), 200 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h: 9.1 s; top speed 211 km/h 
- 1.6-litre, 75 kW (102 bhp), 148 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h 11.9 s; top speed 185 km/h 
- 2.0-litre TDI, 103 kW (140 bhp), 320 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h: 9.5 s; top speed 207 km/h. New: four-valve cylinder head 
- 1.9-litre TDI, 77 kW (105 bhp), 250 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h 11.4 s; top speed 187 km/h 
- 5- or 6-speed manual gearbox, alternatively 6-speed tiptronic 
- For 3.2 quattro and 2.0 TDI as an optional extra: direct shift gearbox DSG with twin clutches (from mid-2003 onwards) 
- Front-wheel drive; quattro permanent all-wheel drive is standard on the 3.2 and available as an option on the 2.0 TDI 
- Running gear: refined version of McPherson front suspension with triangular lower wishbones; new four-link rear suspension for agile, sporty handling 
- New electro-mechanical steering with the degree of power assistance dependent on road speed 
- Either 16- or 17-inch alloy wheels 
- Three equipment lines: Attraction, Ambition, Ambiente 
- Standard equipment includes Easy Entry function for the front seats, electric front windows, central locking with radio-operated remote control, new front seats with crash-active head restraints, sideguard head-level airbag system, ESP" _ 
http://www.rs246.com/pn/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=18


----------

